Ask HN: One website that isn't popular but is your favourite? - bangda
======
tgragnato
Don't really have a favourite, but there are many not so popular that I saved
in my tiny bookmark list!

Physics: [http://www.asimmetrie.it](http://www.asimmetrie.it) \-
[http://www.smartfish.ch](http://www.smartfish.ch)

Cyberpunk: [https://www.neondystopia.com](https://www.neondystopia.com)

Computing: [https://calomel.org](https://calomel.org) \-
[https://www.michaelwlucas.com](https://www.michaelwlucas.com)

I particularly enjoyed the clever presentation of the concept design
@[[http://www.smartfish.ch/file/SmartFish_Design_10.wmv](http://www.smartfish.ch/file/SmartFish_Design_10.wmv)]
and the total overwhelming hilarity of Michael
@[[https://www.michaelwlucas.com/autobiography/the-porn-
star](https://www.michaelwlucas.com/autobiography/the-porn-star)].

------
bangda
Comics on existential philosophy
[http://existentialcomics.com/](http://existentialcomics.com/)

------
shanecleveland
Seasonal and regional, but whenever there is a hint of snow in western
Washington state, I start reading posts by a UW meteorological professor:
[http://cliffmass.blogspot.com](http://cliffmass.blogspot.com). He's acutely
focused on the "perfect storm" of conditions needed for any significant amount
of snow in our region.

~~~
JoshGlazebrook
Before I moved to Texas I followed Cliff almost daily for new posts. He was
especially detailed when any "pineapple express" or snow storms would come
along. Way more useful info than komo4/king5/etc.

------
anotheryou
For music discovery and history:

\- Ishkurs Guide: [http://techno.org/electronic-music-
guide/](http://techno.org/electronic-music-guide/)

\- [http://radiooooo.com/](http://radiooooo.com/)

for timezones of co-workers and clients:

\- [http://localtimes.info/](http://localtimes.info/)

sci-hub / libgen (should be known quite widely now)

~~~
ac29
More time goodness: [https://time.is/](https://time.is/) <name of place,
timezone, etc>

Examples:

[https://time.is/San_Francisco](https://time.is/San_Francisco)

[https://time.is/Norway](https://time.is/Norway)

[https://time.is/EDT](https://time.is/EDT)

[https://time.is/UTC+8](https://time.is/UTC+8)

[https://time.is/Unix_time_now](https://time.is/Unix_time_now)

~~~
anotheryou
Ah, my link was bad, the useful part is bookmarking something like this:
[http://localtimes.info/difference/?lcid=GMXX0087,USCA0987,US...](http://localtimes.info/difference/?lcid=GMXX0087,USCA0987,USCA0638&h=USCA0987#)

------
jf22
Digg.com is really great these days.

Their "front page" is mostly interesting and curated long reads which I really
enjoy.

~~~
GFischer
Wow, it has really changed. Thanks for recommending.

------
bbctol
I have been fascinated for many years by the website of math professor and
puzzle-maker Erich Friedman; I can still spend hours looking at the
optimizations of interesting packing problems.

[http://www2.stetson.edu/~efriedma/packing.html](http://www2.stetson.edu/~efriedma/packing.html)

------
lsiebert
[http://www.metafilter.com](http://www.metafilter.com) a discussion site that
charges a one time fee for accounts and has paid moderators. Works
brilliantly, except that they deserve more money.

------
dorfuss
[http://www.fonerbooks.com](http://www.fonerbooks.com) \- because of the
"content first" design, and because its demise was caused by a major change in
the Google search algo that promotes social media hype and interaction more
than readable and valuable information. It has been an inspiration for many
years.

*I'm not affiliated in any way with the author

------
baccredited
[http://www.swiss-miss.com/](http://www.swiss-miss.com/)

~~~
rewrew
Sorry, the content might be good, but my first reaction was that's an awful
looking site for a design-focused blog.

~~~
baccredited
I read it with an RSS reader (feedly.com) so I'm actually almost never there.

------
busterarm
Pretty much one of the best resources for maintaining a Mazda rotary...
www.aaroncake.net

The RX-5 Cosmo restoration video series on his youtube channel is very worth
watching if you're even remotely interested in working on cars.

------
sstradling
[http://textsfromsuperheroes.com](http://textsfromsuperheroes.com)

Un-informative and distracting. Probably doesn't make me a better founder. So
funny.

------
Joof
Fractals and things by the co-creater of the mandelbulb fractal.

[http://www.bugman123.com/index.html](http://www.bugman123.com/index.html)

~~~
brokenmachine
Nice site, the gears and engineering stuff is cool.

------
ankit84
Warning: This is not an ad.

My own product that I built 7 years ago. I visit it every single day. Built as
one individual from everything - SEO, Sales, Lead, PM, Development, QA,
Product-website

[http://enroller.in/a/](http://enroller.in/a/)

------
karthiksk2012
www.smbc-comics.com

